# My cat is in pain.



## randy91342 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have been to the vet several times. Had full blood works.

First time was diagnosed with hyperthyroid. Treated him with 200c of Natrum Muriaticum and scheduled
iodine treatment. Got another blood test. Doctor said his hyperthyroid was gone. But he had a 250 ALT, vet said its because he is recovering from hyperthyroid.

My kitty gained a Pound over next 3 weeks. 4th week he is getting sick again. Lost 3 ounces last few days.

His lower back, near the tail is in bad pain, was there before. I told the doctor, he said it seemed normal. My cat holds the pain cry's in when the doctor is touching his lower back. I listened to his stomach several times and its making Tons of noise all the time.

He cried out in pain when I picked him up last night. It is killing me to know he is in pain. I raised him from from a tiny kitten. One time I was breaking up a dog fight and he ran over and jumped on a dog to help me. What should I do? He is 12 now.









He was around 15 pounds in this picture. He is now less then 8 pounds.

What is to the left and right of his lower back (near the tail) behind or above the stomach?

I have another appointment on Sunday, I told them to do every test they can do, what questions should I ask the doctor? 

Thank you so much for any relies, 
Randy


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Poor kitty  Hmm, might it be one of his kidneys? If satisfied with the vet I would get another opinion. Someone else on here might have another idea as to what it could be.

Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## randy91342 (Mar 27, 2009)

That is probably a good idea. I should get another opinion.

For anyone with a cat with hyperthyroidism I am including the link to the original file I found to help cats with a homeopathic remedy. http://www.ivis.org/proceedings/wsava/2006/lecture2/Dobias1.pdf?LA=1 Its a PDF File, a full study.

I will let you know what happens. I will fix this. Whatever it takes. I am committed to his living longer.

I found this on the internet and will try this for the next couple weeks.

"I suggest feeding a high protein, raw-meat-based diet. I have seen dramatic reductions in elevated kidney blood tests within two weeks in some patients. Why does conventional medicine do the opposite? Because all of the conventional nutrition research is done with processed foods. I haven't seen any done with raw foods. I believe this is the reason for the research data. Heat-treated animal protein, as found in commercial foods, is more difficult to digest. This results in more protein (nitrogen) waste, which the kidneys must remove from the bloodstream"

to read it all http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/renalfailure.htm#kidney


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, and I'm sorry your kitty is having problems. He looks like a great, big, beautiful love of a kitty. I'd want to do everything I could for him, too. What a face! He looks like he has such a great personality.
I also think maybe a second opinion could be in order. Fresh perspective and new eyes...someone who will take all of the information in and be able to assimilate it and see what other things could be going on.
Best of luck,
Heidi

PS: _I also want to mention...do not be afraid to make that Final Decision if it comes down to it...if his quality of life is deteriorating and nothing is helping him. In terminal cases, I personally, would prefer to say goodbye and help ease them along a little early rather than a little late. Sometimes it is difficult to know when it is time, but our kitties are usually able to tell us when they think it is time.
I am only saying this so you know it is okay to have to make that kind of decision.
h_


----------



## randy91342 (Mar 27, 2009)

I am going to try giving him new food.

http://www.catnutrition.org/recipes.php

Going to whole foods and Walmart to get all the stuff I need.

Will let you know on Monday its he's better. He's a fighter so I know he will recover. He has to, he's my best friend.

Randy


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

randy91342 said:


> He's a fighter so I know he will recover. He has to, he's my best friend.
> Randy


Ack! This brought tears to my eyes.  Wishing you both all the best. If love could cure, he'd be just fine.
h


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

A raw diet is much more simple than that recipe makes it. Muscle meat, bone, liver, secreting organs 80/10/5/5 and maybe some fish oil (I buy salmon oil capsules at walmart). A cornish hen is a great place to start and some chicken liver (don't stress about the secreting organs just yet, wait and see if he'll eat the muscle meat first, then try bone, then try liver, then worry about secreting organs.)

Please check out the raw forum rawcat at yahoo groups for more info.

Leslie


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Randy.

I'm not certain if the pain that you are describing is like what my Nicky went through, but Pancreatitis was the first thought that came to my mind. My other thought was that it could it be joint pain that is concentrated near his hind quarters. Nicky now takes a joint wellness supplement, Cosequin, for arthritis and it has done wonders for him. Jumping still bothers him, but he no longer walks around like he's an old man.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=53547

PLEASE get that second opinion. Another vet might be able to pinpoint what is going on.

What is kitty's name? He's beautiful.


----------



## TerriNye (Mar 4, 2009)

I am so sorry your kitty is sick. That is a very large and frightening weight loss. The problem being it could be so many things and all we can do is guess. I am however going to guess it's not food related and you need to get a second opinion on what is going on, an ultra sound perhaps, an internal medicine specialist.... and I would do this soon.

I know it can be stressful and frustrating going round and round with vets but, until something is figured out it's hard to treat. I wish you the very best. Please keep us posted.

Terri


----------



## randy91342 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello,
Thanks for all the support. I was at the grocery store and randomly met another cat person who told me of a great vet in the area. Going to make appointment there today.

Pancreatitis does sound like what he has.

Going to get ultra sound too.

I bought a Raw meat package (already ground up bones, organs) with a supply of nutrients. I had them overnight it to me. Can't wait to give him new food tomorrow night. Hope he likes it.

He's young enough that a change in diet, pure drinking water and regular doctor visits Will turn this around. His name is Jasper.

Call me silly but I have also started N50 Neodymium magnet (south pole) therapy and using crystals.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I hope that your kitty is starting to feel better, and that you can get him in to the new vet soon. It is so obvious that you love him very much and are willing to do everything that you can to help him.


----------



## randy91342 (Mar 27, 2009)

He Loves the Raw pet food as much as he loves tuna. He climbed on the plate to be directly over the food.

Here he is eating the Raw pet food today.









The fact he is wolfing down healthy food is the best thing that could of happened.

Thanks for all the input.

Will keep coming back. Thank you all.
Randy

Update: Within a hour of after eating 2 servings of raw cat food he climbed in the window. He has not done that in weeks. Also his stomach is not making Tons of noise when I listen to it like it used to.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! I am glad he is showing an interest in his surroundings. Let us know what the vet thinks was going on and how he continues to do.
h


----------

